# [solved] gentoo-sources-2.6.24: cisco-vpnclient fails

## mantoo

since upgrading from 2.6.23-r6 to 2.6.24 i cant remerge my vpnclient anymore. here the error:

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490 to /

 * vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.24-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work

 * Applying 2.6.22.patch ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient ...

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/Cniapi.h:16,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:31:

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/GenDefs.h:113: Fehler: In Konflikt stehende Typen für »uintptr_t«

include/linux/types.h:40: Fehler: Vorherige Deklaration von »uintptr_t« war hier

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo'

make: *** [default] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3116:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [ ! -f ./cisco_ipsec -a ! -f ./cisco_ipsec.ko ] && diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Failed to make module 'cisco_ipsec'";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to make module 'cisco_ipsec'

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/temp/environment'.

 *

im sorry, some output is german. i would switch temporarily to english, if needed, pls tell me how to switch too  :Wink: Last edited by mantoo on Sat Jan 26, 2008 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mantoo,

Your error is here but I can't read German, I guess its a declarations problem

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/Cniapi.h:16,

from /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:31:

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/GenDefs.h:113: Fehler: In Konflikt stehende Typen für »uintptr_t«

include/linux/types.h:40: Fehler: Vorherige Deklaration von »uintptr_t« war hier 
```

The problem is caused because vpnclient is trying to build a kernel module against the 2.6.24 kernel and can't because the kernel has changed vpnclient needs to be updated to work with the new kernel.

Maybe google knows of a patch, that would enbale you to copy the ebuild to your overlay and edit it to apply the patch.

=== edit ===

Your other problem looks similar

----------

## mantoo

ok, thx, ill try to find any patch...

if that helps the translation should be sth like that:

Fehler: In Konflikt stehende Typen für »uintptr_t« 

   >> error:  types in conflict for uinprt_t

Fehler: Vorherige Deklaration von »uintptr_t« war hier

   >> error: previois declaration of uinptr_t was here

so far, thanx

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mantoo,

That tells that the kernel symbol uinprt_t has been defined more than once and differently in both places.

It may be that a part or all of the vpnclient kernel module has been moved into the kernel, or the kernel developers have appened to choose the name uinprt_t for themselves

That probably won't help you to fix it but the first hit I got from google looks promising

----------

## Hu

Set LC_ALL=C to force the output to English.  I suggest using it only for that one emerge command, like so: LC_ALL=C emerge net-misc/cisco-vpnclient.  If you exported LC_ALL=C, all subsequent commands in that shell would pick it up, so you would get English output for everything.

uintptr_t is a common typedef used in userland.  It is an unsigned integer which is big enough to hold a pointer without truncation.  That is, it is 32 bits on 32-bit architectures and 64 bits on 64-bit architectures.

----------

## mantoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mantoo,
> 
> That tells that the kernel symbol uinprt_t has been defined more than once and differently in both places.
> 
> It may be that a part or all of the vpnclient kernel module has been moved into the kernel, or the kernel developers have appened to choose the name uinprt_t for themselves
> ...

 

damn... this f****ng works!! nice job and thanx a lot!!

----------

